# How much does the 2.5T engine weight?



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

How much does the 2.5 turbo motor weight?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

2.0T = 152kg 
3.2 = 169kg 
2.5T = 183kg


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

i thought the VR6 was extremely heavy... its lighter than the 2.5T?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Gberg888GLI said:


> i thought the VR6 was extremely heavy... its lighter than the 2.5T?


 Yep, also the hole TT 3.2 quattro is lighter then the TT RS. 

And put a turbo on it and you are way faster.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, SportAuto test figures (full tank) 

TT 2.0T - 1,322kg 
TTS - 1,438kg 
TT 3.2 - 1,448kg 
TT-RS - 1,483kg 

HGP 3.2 TT (450ps?), so fast and yet soo smooth at the same time  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D4CkkLRckM


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hmmm...I didn't realize the 2.5T in the RS was so heavy compared the TTS 2.0T.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Might be down to the CGI )(compacted graphite iron) engine block.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

conneem-tt said:


> Yep, SportAuto test figures (full tank)
> 
> TT 2.0T - 1,322kg
> TTS - 1,438kg
> ...


I wonder if those 100kg are because of the AWD and FWD (TT - TTS)


----------

